# curiosité!!!!!!!!!



## eva@hamtaro@eva (6 Août 2004)

j'ai cree cette discusion pour que tout le monde parle de ce qu'il veux,voila!!!!
aaaaah si vous connaissez- happy tree friend?
si vous ne connaissez pas aller voir sur le net, c'est vraiment delirant!!!!
lol


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2004)

Ahhhhh... eva!! tu nous avais manqué depuis hier


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cree cette discusion pour que tout le monde parle de ce qu'il veux,voila!!!!



Je ne suis pas sûr que t'aies vraiment envie de m'entendre parler de ça


----------



## sylko (6 Août 2004)

Je me sens vieux avec tous ces jeunes newbies...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (6 Août 2004)

je vous manque tant que sa 
que diriez-vous si je devenais la mascotte de mac g


----------



## sylko (6 Août 2004)

Pomme pomme girl?


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je vous manque tant que sa
> que diriez-vous si je devenais la mascotte de mac g



trop tard, la place est déjà prise


----------



## sylko (6 Août 2004)

Ah bon! Et c'est qui?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je vous manque tant que sa
> que diriez-vous si je devenais la mascotte de mac g



Photo, ASV, etc... s'il vous plait


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

non merci on a deja mackie


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2004)

Cool tes nouvelles lunettes de soleils Bassman!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (6 Août 2004)

aa daccor en gros je suis rien du tout la !! a ba bravo moi qui croyais etre la deesse du mac lol


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2004)

Meuh non.. on t'embête juste un petit peu, rien de méchant


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> aa daccor en gros je suis rien du tout la !! a ba bravo moi qui croyais etre la deesse du mac lol



il faut déjà prouvez que tu est une fille


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il faut déjà prouvez que tu est une fille


 prouve que t'es un mec déjà Mackie   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> prouve que t'es un mec déjà Mackie   :love: :love: :love:



[air french lover] tu le verra en temps voulu [/air french lover]


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

c est marrant comme les threads glissent facilement


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2004)

Que des mots tout ça... rien de concret   

:love:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> prouve que t'es un mec déjà Mackie   :love: :love: :love:



On a eu droit a un strip-tease de Mackie sur iChat pour moins que ça...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (6 Août 2004)

c'est moi vous voyez!!!!


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est marrant comme les threads glissent facilement



plus de 4 ans d'expérience


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On a eu droit a un strip-tease de Mackie sur iChat pour moins que ça...



que fait tu avec ces images ?  c'est que pour les filles


----------



## tatouille (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi vous voyez!!!!



et comment que tu fais sans les mains


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> prouve que t'es un mec déjà Mackie   :love: :love: :love:



Il vomit sur les trottoirs quand il est bourré. C'est pas une preuve ca?

  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> que fait tu avec ces images ?  c'est que pour les filles



Souviens-toi... c'est toi qui m'a invité...  Mais j'ai coupé au moment fatidique...  Non, pas Faty Dick  :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> que fait tu avec ces images ?  c'est que pour les filles


 Pourtant j'ai rien vu moah :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi vous voyez!!!!



Mignonne en plus tu dois avoir le gout du suicide pour poster ça


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il vomit sur les trottoirs quand il est bourré. C'est pas une preuve ca?
> 
> :rateau:


 Nan, moi aussi je quiche quand j'ai trop trop trop trop trop bu 

Faut autre chose  :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant j'ai rien vu moah :love:



tu aura peu être le droit a une soirée privé   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi vous voyez!!!!



Bof on voit pas grand chose...


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mignonne en plus tu dois avoir le gout du suicide pour poster ça



c est dangereux avec tous ces moustachus qui rodent


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu aura peu être le droit a une soirée privé   :love:



On peut t'appeler BradMackie? Ou MackPitt?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est dangereux avec tous ces moustachus qui rodent



enfin un clairvoyant. mais bon tais-toi


----------



## tatouille (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mignonne en plus tu dois avoir le gout du suicide pour poster ça


mefi toi c'est une vue de dos


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu aura peu être le droit a une soirée privé   :love:


 C'est qu'il se lance le Mackie :rateau: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bof on voit pas grand chose...



si 2 postes connectes sur macG allez  mackie on t as reconnu retire ta perruque


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On peut t'appeler BradMackie? Ou MackPitt?



tes pas inviter de toutes façon, .... par contre macelene ou lorna le sont


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'il se lance le Mackie :rateau: :love: :love: :love:



Comme au jeu du pingouin


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tes pas inviter de toutes façon, .... par contre macelene ou lorna le sont



Hmmm... il faut choisir mon cher...


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> enfin un clairvoyant. mais bon tais-toi


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2004)

Et WebO tu l'invites pas?! Toi qui m'as dit ce matin que...


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme au jeu du pingouin



moi je fais le yeti


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (6 Août 2004)

tu sais tu n'est pas males dans ton genre super moquette lol
et la photo c'est mon pere qui l'a pris!!!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et WebO tu l'invites pas?! Toi qui m'as dit ce matin que...



de quoi, qu'il est a voile et a vapeur ?   non, c'est pas de moi ça


----------



## tatouille (6 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est dangereux avec tous ces moustachus qui rodent



http://polluxlecastor.free.fr/images/thinkdifferent.jpg


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> tu sais tu n'est pas males dans ton genre super moquette lol
> et la photo c'est mon pere qui l'a pris!!!!!!!!



Pas de problème pour ton père tant qu'il ne lis pas mes posts


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> tu sais tu n'est pas males dans ton genre super moquette lol
> et la photo c'est mon pere qui l'a pris!!!!!!!!


fait gaffe aux fautes d orthographes ca deviens un peu equivoque


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (6 Août 2004)

euh oui je ne comprend rien a votre conversation


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème pour ton père tant qu'il ne lis pas mes posts


t'inquiete t'est repérer
et fait gaffe il fait du judo lol


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> euh oui je ne comprend rien a votre conversation



donc tu commences à comprendre


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> euh oui je ne comprend rien a votre conversation



Supermoquette est un pervert qui boit, fume, se drogue et fait même une thèse de doctorat. Autant dire qu'il n'est pas très fréquentable.

:love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (6 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> fait gaffe aux fautes d orthographes ca deviens un peu equivoque


c'est pas de ma fautes si je suis une merde en ortographes!i!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette est un pervert qui boit, fume, se drogue et fait même une thèse de doctorat. Autant dire qu'il n'est pas très fréquentable.
> 
> :love:



tu a oublier de dire qu'il était suisse


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas de ma fautes si je suis une merde en ortographes!i!!!!!!


je comprends  entre "mâle" et "mal" c est un peu limite
d ailleurs c est marrant que le moustachu n ai pas remarque


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas de ma fautes si je suis une merde en ortographes!i!!!!!!



Tout s'apprend jeune fille, oui TOUT


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas de ma fautes si je suis une merde en ortographes!i!!!!!!



C'est dingue. On jurerait que macinside est de ta famille  :bebe:


----------



## tatouille (6 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je comprends  entre "mâle" et "mal" c est un peu limite
> d ailleurs c est marrant que le moustachu n ai pas remarque



je pensais que c'était une histoire de main occupée et
que ca devient difficile d'écrire avec une seule


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je comprends  entre "mâle" et "mal" c est un peu limite
> d ailleurs c est marrant que le moustachu n ai pas remarque



Parce que pour moi il n'y a pas de différence


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tout s'apprend jeune fille, oui TOUT



arrête de te frotter les moustaches en disant ça


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Parce que pour moi il n'y a pas de différence


c est équivoque


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je pensais que c'était une histoire de main occupée et
> que ca devient difficile d'écrire avec une seule



faut juste un clavier adapté


----------



## Gabi (6 Août 2004)

En tout cas Eva, t'as super bien choisi ton avatar : tu ressembles vraiment, mais alors là vraiment vraiment à Rikku de FF X-2 : le même style !  

(comprenne qui pourra  )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

franchemand lé gar vous zetes pas drole ! lol


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas Eva, t'as super bien choisi ton avatar : tu ressembles vraiment, mais alors là vraiment vraiment à Rikku de FF X-2 : le même style !
> 
> (comprenne qui pourra  )



manque la couleur des cheveux mais le style y est


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> franchemand lé gar vous zetes pas drole ! lol



quel fourbe! et par derrière en plus


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

lol


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quel fourbe! et par derrière en plus



Toujours par derrière, bien que je ne voie vraiment pas de quoi tu parles...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Toujours par derrière, bien que je ne voie vraiment pas de quoi tu parles...



pas de sujet technique dit la licence 4


----------



## Gabi (6 Août 2004)

De la surpopulation bien sûr

(une seule solution : la ...)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> (une seule solution : la ...)



Liposuccion ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

véloce le gabi


----------



## anntraxh (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> franchemand lé gar vous zetes pas drole ! lol



(Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil.)


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Liposuccion ?



Ça me rappelle le proverbe: dis-moi qui tu suce et je te dirai qui tu es   


(si ça c'est pas modéré ben merde alors)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle le proverbe: dis-moi qui tu suce et je te dirai qui tu es



Donc je suis une seringue anti-venin... Charmant.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Donc je suis une seringue anti-venin... Charmant.



Au temps pour moi, j'avais lu qui *te* suce...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi, j'avais lu qui *te* suce...  :love:



Le proverbe est si profond qu'on s'y perd


----------



## Gabi (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle le proverbe: dis-moi qui tu suce et je te dirai qui tu es
> 
> 
> (si ça c'est pas modéré ben merde alors)


Bêêeerk... :rateau: 
(pas assez souple en plus)


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> (pas assez souple en plus)



Faute avouée à moitié pardonnée


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le proverbe est si profond qu'on s'y perd



Ça me rend surtout triste pour tous ces hommes qui ne sauront jamais qui ils sont. :love: 

(lol)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faute avouée à moitié pardonnée



Viens me voir pour l'autre moitié.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Viens me voir pour l'autre moitié.



ah tu fais chier, je ris tellement que j'arrive pas à continuer


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil, je peux t'appeler Dieu ??


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Finalement je ne crois pas être le plus pervers de macgé:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

ça bouge ici !!!

Bonjour Eva@chépplukoi@Eva ... dis donc tu fais fort toi, tu enffreins _toutes_ les règles de survie de base pour une (jeune) fille sur le bar !  :hein: 

*Bravo* pour ça !   

1/ ne JAMAIS montrer sa photo (surtout au bout de 4 jours ...  ) (faut d'abord tester la faune locale !)
2/ ne JAMAIS titiller tous ces mâles à coup de provoc, engénéral y'à des perdantes ... 
3/ ne JAMAIS créer pleins de sujets d'un coup ... (deux fermés bravo là encore (j'lai ai pas lu mais bon ! )
4/ ne JAMAIS, JAMAIS, mais alors JAMAIS montrer sa photo

La machine infernale de macG est lancée maintenant .... courage à toi 

Petite remarque personnelle : t'as le même t-shirt que ma fille  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil, je peux t'appeler Dieu ??



C'était pas le 10ème commandement?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Petite remarque personnelle : t'as le même t-shirt que ma fille  :mouais:



Oui d'aillerus il est pas très sexy


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui d'aillerus il est pas très sexy



  ben heureusement, sinon tu crois que je laisserai ma fille (10 ans) le porter ??? !!!


----------



## golf (6 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue. On jurerait que macinside est de ta famille  :bebe:









- Vu les fautes d'orthographe, c'est sa soeur !
-  :affraid: Sa fille !!!!​


----------



## casimir (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas de sujet technique dit la licence 4



faut une licence 1 pour ça


----------



## Maître Kanter (6 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ça bouge ici !!!
> 
> Bonjour Eva@chépplukoi@Eva ... dis donc tu fais fort toi, tu enffreins _toutes_ les règles de survie de base pour une (jeune) fille sur le bar !  :hein:
> 
> ...



5/ ne pas oubliez de payer son ardoise


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

6/ payer un coup a Bassou


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

7/ oublies les points 1 à 4


----------



## Maître Kanter (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 6/ payer un coup a Bassou



quand tu fera ton boulot de videur a l'entré du rade :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas le 10ème commandement?



Exact, mais chez Bassman, y'a d'autres trucs à réviser avant la catéchèse.  :love:


----------



## casimir (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Exact, mais chez Bassman, y'a d'autres trucs à réviser avant la catéchèse.  :love:



tu est pas habiller pour la


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> tu est pas habiller pour la



On te l'a déjà dit cent fois : enlève le casque on comprend rien !
Prend exemple sur Lorna, merde !


----------



## casimir (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On te l'a déjà dit cent fois : enlève le casque on comprend rien !
> Prend exemple sur Lorna, merde !



je suis en train de manger, c'est pour ça


----------



## golf (6 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je me sens vieux avec tous ces jeunes newbies...







- T'inquiète, dans leur tête, ils sont déjà vieux 
- Hein ! Qu'est que tu dis ?

- JE DIS QUE LES JEUNES ONT DE MEILLEURES OREILLES  :hein: ​



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...par derrière en plus







- On gagne 1 cm 
- Hein ! Qu'est que tu dis ?

- JE DIS QUE TU EST VIEUX ​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - On gagne 1 cm
> - Hein ! Qu'est que tu dis ?
> - JE DIS QUE TU EST VIEUX ​



Moi, ça me choque. Modérateur en plus ! :hein:     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ça me choque. Modérateur en plus ! :hein:     :love:



Oui j'adhère totalement Doc, qu'1 cm est une pure arnaque commerciale


----------



## golf (6 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Eva@chépplukoi@Eva ... dis donc tu fais fort toi, tu enffreins _toutes_ les règles de survie de base pour une (jeune) fille sur le bar !  :hein:
> 
> *Bravo* pour ça !
> 
> ...









- Elle a raison Lorna  :rateau: 
- Oh, oui, sa fille devrait changer de T-shirt ​


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Merci Golf de parler à ma pplace, comme t'es en vert elle n'osera rien


----------



## golf (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi vous voyez!!!!








- Z'avez vu la gamine, elle srfuffe sur le ouaib ! Des sites de rencontres !!!
- Ah zut, j'ai pas mes lunettes ! Z'avez noté l'adresse ???​


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Normalement c'est 3-4 cm facile


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - Elle a raison Lorna  :rateau:
> - Oh, oui, sa fille devrait changer de T-shirt ​



 :mouais: ben dis ça à sa prof de danse qui a choisi leur tenue pour le spectacle (dans hip-hop je précise )



PS : j'l'ai jamais aimé ce t-shirt ...enfin comme on dit les goûts et les couleurs ...  

5/ ne JAMAIS inviter à diner ...


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> 5/ ne JAMAIS inviter à diner ...



Et surtout _ne jamais se laisser inviter à dîner un mercredi soir_.

On ne m'y prendra plus


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

euh.... molgow, tu fais quoi mercredi prochain ???


----------



## benjamin (7 Août 2004)

Trainer dans le Bar à 15 ans. Il n'y a plus de jeunesse. Les pros de MP et vieux briscards des rencontres virtuelles, faites gaffe, je veux pas à avoir à payer pour vous


----------



## benjamin (7 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ça bouge ici !!!
> 
> Bonjour Eva@chépplukoi@Eva ... dis donc tu fais fort toi, tu enffreins _toutes_ les règles de survie de base pour une (jeune) fille sur le bar !  :hein:
> 
> ...



Très attendrissant, le discours de mère de famille (j'en découvre tous les jours, dis donc  ).


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Hé, c'est l'expérience qui parle


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi vous voyez!!!!



OK, je laisse ce thread ouvert.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Trainer dans le Bar à 15 ans. Il n'y a plus de jeunesse. Les pros de MP et vieux briscards des rencontres virtuelles, faites gaffe, je veux pas à avoir à payer pour vous



Lors d'une fête auquel j'ai participé dernièrement, il y avait un truc terrible pour les filles dont on pouvait douter de l'âge.
Au moins le message est clair: "J'ai 18 ans" vous pouvez me draguer.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - Elle a raison Lorna  :rateau:
> - Oh, oui, sa fille devrait changer de T-shirt ​


 Au moins une fois par jour  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Lors d'une fête auquel j'ai participé dernièrement, il y avait un truc terrible pour les filles dont on pouvait douter de l'âge.
> Au moins le message est clair: "J'ai 18 ans" vous pouvez me draguer.


 Ca va pas de poster des trucs pareils de bon matin!


----------



## benjamin (7 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Lors d'une fête auquel j'ai participé dernièrement, il y avait un truc terrible pour les filles dont on pouvait douter de l'âge.
> Au moins le message est clair: "J'ai 18 ans" vous pouvez me draguer.



Avec la gueule qu'elle se paie, ça fait un peu message desespéré, mais bon... :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Toujours par derrière, bien que je ne voie vraiment pas de quoi tu parles...



ça on avait compris.


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> et comment que tu fais sans les mains


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> -  :affraid: Sa fille !!!!​


Ben il est sacrément précoce le mackie :affraid:



			
				Maître Kanter a dit:
			
		

> quand tu fera ton boulot de videur a l'entré du rade :


Hell-o Maitre Kanter


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

je vois que pendant mon absence tout lorna ne rabaisse et me ridiculise alors que je ne lui est même pas adresser la paroles .
et puis dailleurs je me suis monter de dos on ne me vois pas ,alors!!!!
et mmon tee shirt c'est unn truc d'ados !
je vais vais pas porter des trucs pour les 30 ans
lol       
          j'ai pas corriger les fautes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Elle ne te ridiculise pas, elle te fait part de sa vieille expérience ici 


DT, tu veux pas réduire ta signature  Tu bouffes toute la page là


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> DT, tu veux pas réduire ta signature  Tu bouffes toute la page là


Ouais, ça va être fait d'ici quelques minutes.

C'est juste que je suis passé de "votre numéro de téléphone n'est pas attribué" à "vous pouvez vous abonner à l'ADSL" donc ça fait plaisir.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Elle ne te ridiculise pas, elle te fait part de sa *vieille* expérience ici


 Ca n'est guère courtois ca


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Ah bah, tu vas pouvoir surfer maintenant 
Voyager, te cultiver, enfin bref, sortir de Macgé


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je vois que pendant mon absence tout lorna ne rabaisse et me ridiculise alors que je ne lui est même pas adresser la paroles .
> et puis dailleurs je me suis monter de dos on ne me vois pas ,alors!!!!
> et mmon tee shirt c'est unn truc d'ados !
> je vais vais pas porter des trucs pour les 30 ans
> ...



Cette dernière précision ne me semble pas rigoureusement indispensable. 

(lol aussi)


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Tu manques pas d'air, avec tout ce que vous lui avez fait subir à Lorna 

Tiens Doc, t'es là...
Tu peux dire au Bassou qu'il va encore se planter dans les pseudos 


			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil, je peux t'appeler Dieu ??


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu manques pas d'air, avec tout ce que vous lui avez fait subir à Lorna


 Pas tant que ca si ma mémoire est bonne. On est meme pas arrivé a l'avant dernier outrage. 
 C'est qu'elle a du répondant la Lorna


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'elle a du répondant la Lorna



Et un trident qui pique !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et un trident qui pique !


 Ca ne me dérange pas


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et un trident qui pique !


C'est pour le kabab


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je vois que pendant mon absence tout lorna ne rabaisse et me ridiculise alors que je ne lui est même pas adresser la paroles .
> et puis dailleurs je me suis monter de dos on ne me vois pas ,alors!!!!
> et mmon tee shirt c'est unn truc d'ados !
> je vais vais pas porter des trucs pour les 30 ans
> ...



N'écoutes pas ces grands couillons Eva.   
Ton T-shirt est très joli.   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ton T-shirt est très joli.   :love:


 T'as vu ton bonnet?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2004)

héhé, j'ai un goût certain pour les jolis vêtements.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

mouaiffff c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas super beau mon tee shirt !
mais merci de me soutenir le monsieur en bonnet!!!


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

Quel fourbe ce Popol!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

plus fourbe que popo tu meur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> mouaiffff c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas super beau mon tee shirt !
> mais merci de me soutenir le monsieur en bonnet!!!



Mais... Mais...
Tu sais que tu n'as pas fait de faute, Éva ?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quel fourbe ce Popol!



Eva, voici une réaction typique de ces forums, ne t'en inquiètes pas.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> plus fourbe que popo tu meur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ahhhhh ! Ça me rassure.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais... Mais...
> Tu sais que tu n'as pas fait de faute, Éva ?


 Si: faut un "-" à tee-shirt


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si: faut un "-" à tee-shirt



C'est une demi-faute. 

Du coup, je me demande...
Est-ce que demi-faute avouée est au quart pardonnée ?


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> N'écoutes pas ces grands couillons Eva.
> Ton T-shirt est très joli.   :love:





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quel fourbe ce Popol!


Silvia est de garde  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2004)

Oui, elle, elle bosse.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> OK, je laisse ce thread ouvert.



Merci


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> et mmon tee shirt c'est unn truc d'ados !
> je vais vais pas porter des trucs pour les 30 ans



Exacte, mets pas un "truc de 30 ans", enlève-le et refais une photo


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

merci de laisser cette magnifique discusion ouverte .


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (lol aussi)



 :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Exacte, mets pas un "truc de 30 ans", enlève-le et refais une photo  [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> MDR


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On est meme pas arrivé a l'avant dernier outrage.



Merci de me la rappeler j'avais complètement oublié, à la tâche


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, elle, elle bosse.


j'ai ete voir ta "home page" !
bah dit donc t'est un fétare toi!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Très attendrissant, le discours de mère de famille (j'en découvre tous les jours, dis donc  ).


Que veux-tu pendant un cour instant j'ai cru que c'était ma fille !   
(ça fiche un coup de vieux tout ça ! :sick: )



			
				eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je vois que pendant mon absence tout lorna ne rabaisse et me ridiculise alors que je ne lui est même pas adresser la paroles .
> et puis dailleurs je me suis monter de dos on ne me vois pas ,alors!!!!
> et mmon tee shirt c'est unn truc d'ados !
> je vais vais pas porter des trucs pour les 30 ans
> ...



 :mouais: humhum ... je ne te *rabaisse* pas, je te donnais quelques conseils de survie sur le BarMacG ...  :hein: j'ai peut-être fait quelques fautes de français ...  :rose:  mais bon le message me semblait clair 

Pour ton T-shirt (après tout tu portes ce que tu veux  )... c'était juste pour faire remarquer à tous ces "mâles" que tu n'avais certainement pas atteint la limite d'âge et donc qu'ils soient corrects avec toi ...   



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Elle ne te ridiculise pas, elle te fait part de sa vieille expérience ici


Golf tu aurais peut-etre pû te passer de *vieille*  :hein:  ...
inutile de rajouter qu'il parle de mon expérience forumesque Macgéenne !! 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu manques pas d'air, avec tout ce que vous lui avez fait subir à Lorna


Ben voilà on y vient !   



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas tant que ca si ma mémoire est bonne. On est meme pas arrivé a l'avant dernier outrage.
> C'est qu'elle a du répondant la Lorna


Ben tiens, ma vieille expérience , tu sais ...  et puis un trident de suite ça repousse .. (enfin certains  :mouais: )


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> plus fourbe que popo tu meur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



J'hésite entre lui mettre un coup de boule vert ou lui dire "ben meurs"


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

trop marrant mdr ,lol ,ptdr!!


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite entre lui mettre un coup de boule vert ou lui dire "ben meurs"


 Fais les deux 



			
				eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> trop marrant mdr ,lol ,ptdr!!


Du grand art


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu pendant un cour instant j'ai cru que c'était ma fille !
> (ça fiche un coup de vieux tout ça ! :sick: )
> 
> 
> ...


merci de ton soutient 
dsl de t'avoir jugée si vite .
merci de me doner des conseils


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> merci de laisser cette magnifique discusion ouverte .



Je laisse ouverte cette magnifique discussion.   

(mais bon, je dois vous laisser, c'est donc mes collègues qui décideront.  )

Amusez-vous bien les amis.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: humhum ... je ne te *rabaisse* pas, je te donnais quelques conseils de survie sur le BarMacG ... :hein: j'ai peut-être fait quelques fautes de français ... :rose:  mais bon le message me semblait clair


C'est sur que tu as des tas de conseils à donner, quel parcours exemplaire, se faire accepter à tout prix, quel courage !!!

J'en ai les larmes aux yeux de rire !!!


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, elle, elle bosse.


Oui, je vois bien et elle a encore oublié de te donner tes calmants avant de partir 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci


Tiens, t'es tombé de ton lit à c't'heure


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur que tu as des tas de conseils à donner, quel parcours exemplaire, se faire accepter à tout prix, quel courage !!!
> 
> J'en ai les larmes aux yeux de rire !!!



t'es jaloux !!! c'est tout va falloir l'accepter petit, t'es jaloux !


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> trop marrant mdr ,lol ,ptdr!!


ptdr !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> t'es jaloux !!! c'est tout va falloir l'accepter petit, t'es jaloux !


Petit... 

j'aime :

me faire appeler "petit" par une femme au foyer


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

Dites donc, on dirait que MAcG rajeunit d'un coup !


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, on dirait que MAcG rajeunit d'un coup !


ça ferait peut être pas de mal, ça manque cruellement de fantaisie...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça ferait peut être pas de mal, ça manque cruellement de fantaisie...



c'est sûr qu'avec des pénibles comme toi ...   

PS : pas la peine de t'emballer papi, j'me casse !


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Faites, faites...

Tu n'as pas fini ton repassage ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ptdr!!



Oui je sens


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, on dirait que MAcG rajeunit d'un coup !


Ah oui, et cela fait du bien   

Dis, tu veux un cachou 

Pour Eva, j'ai mis le Bescherelle de côté


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, et cela fait du bien
> 
> Dis, tu veux un cachou


 
Hi, hi, un cachou pour la jaunie...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hi, hi, un cachou pour la jaunie...



C'est ça que t'appelle de la fantaisie? je vais rester à la bière alors


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

C'est moyen mais c'est bien tombé j'trouve...


Et puis c'est bon la biere...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

seulement la blonde en pression et pas belge  

  <-- dieu ce que ça fait suceur ce smiley


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que demi-faute avouée est au quart pardonnée ?




Il reste 3/4 de chatiement!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

Bon Eva, revient, il reste encore 191 pages à remplir avant que ça ferme


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Oh oui reviens, j'ai encore rien fait...je reste sur ma faim...


----------



## superfoguette (7 Août 2004)

Bonjour 

Vu que je suis une curiosité de la nature, je vais poster ici.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui reviens, j'ai encore rien fait...je reste sur ma faim...



Typique des jeunes filles, ça ouvre un thread "kilomètre lancé" et ça n'assume pas   

Au fait tu me pretes tes batons?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Vu que je suis une curiosité de la nature, je vais poster ici.



Ah? toi aussi?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Typique des jeunes filles, ça ouvre un thread "kilomètre lancé" et ça n'assume pas
> 
> Au fait tu me pretes tes batons?


 
J'vais t'l'planter moi l'baton !!!!!


----------



## superfoguette (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah? toi aussi?



Tu es mon idole, supermoquette! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

Oh non: webcam only


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Tu es mon idole, supermoquette! :love:



Alèm, sors de mon corps


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

me revoila calmer vous ta vue ya un fan de supermoquette


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> me revoila calmer vous



quoi? un ordre? tu veux une fessée?  :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

quoi tu me donnedes ordres aussi 
pan pan culcul lol


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> quoi tu me donnedes ordres aussi
> pan pan culcul lol



surtout cul  :love:


----------



## superfoguette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> pan pan culcul lol



ça devient sado-maso ici !

J'adore... :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

lol
mdr
ptdr


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> ça devient sado-maso ici !
> 
> J'adore... :love:


slt t'est nouveau??


----------



## superfoguette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> slt t'est nouveau??



'lo
oui et toa?


----------



## guytantakul (7 Août 2004)

La douleur, c'est toujours une nouveauté


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> 'lo
> oui et toa?




Les couples se forment! C'est l'été, la liberté, la jeunesse!

C'est beau!  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> lol
> mdr
> ptdr



ah non lol pour péter c'est lol les forums techniques. lol*.


*lol


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les couples se forment! C'est l'été, la liberté, la jeunesse!
> 
> C'est beau!  :love:



T'aimes pas la géométrie?


----------



## guytantakul (7 Août 2004)

J'ai haut mes triques ?


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

je ne fait que poser des question au jeune hommes!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je ne fait que poser des question au jeune hommes!!!!



Oui bien continue  :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah non lol pour péter c'est lol les forums techniques. lol*.
> 
> 
> *lol


bon ben je vais faire un petit tour du coté des forum technic alors!!!!!!lolololol


----------



## superfoguette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je ne fait que poser des question au jeune hommes!!!!



Je te remercie de ton intérêt, jeune demoiselle.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'aimes pas la géométrie?









C'est beau ces formes pures  :love: 

 

  o

LOL (tiens un palindrome!)


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

vous m'avé toujours pas dit qui c'etait cecil!!!


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> bon ben je vais faire un petit tour du coté des forum technic alors!!!!!!lolololol




y vont addorer!      :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Je te remercie de ton intérêt, jeune demoiselle.


de rien jeune demoiseau


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je ne fait que poser des question au jeune hommes!!!!



Fais pas l'innoncente


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

si quelqun aime les math ici qu'il sorteimediatement de cette conversation


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas l'innoncente


c'est koi se delire!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> bon ben je vais faire un petit tour du coté des forum technic alors!!!!!!lolololol


 Euh... tu regardes seulement hein ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> si quelqun aime les math ici qu'il sorteimediatement de cette conversation




Seulement la figure sus-citée pour la purtée de ses formes  :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Euh... tu regardes seulement hein ?


 Tu touches à rien c'est fragile


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> c'est koi se delire!!!!!!!!!!!



Ben c'estr pas moi qui ai une adresse chez bonobo  :love:


----------



## superfoguette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> si quelqun aime les math ici qu'il sorteimediatement de cette conversation



Pas de problèmes. Je n'aime que les femmes, l'alcool, eva et supermoquette :love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas l'innoncente




Mais pu... de bo... de me...!!!  
Quand est ce que j'aurais plus ce pu... de non de Di... de ch... de message:

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette."​


----------



## guytantakul (7 Août 2004)

Moi, j'suis pas sectaire, les mats, les brillants, je les aime tous comme ils sont !


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problèmes. Je n'aime que les femmes, l'alcool, eva et supermoquette :love:


bravo


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'suis pas sectaire, les mats, les brillants, je les aime tous comme ils sont !


en faite c'est pas que j'aime pas les math .
c'est que je n'aime pas ma prof de math


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> en faite c'est pas que j'aime pas les math .
> c'est que je n'aime pas ma prof de math



Ben donnes-la on s'en occupe


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'estr pas moi qui ai une adresse chez bonobo  :love:


ta pas encore compris que bonobo c'etait mon pere
dailleur je t'invite a aller sur ce merveilleux cite d'artiste!!!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben donnes-la on s'en occupe


daccor mais il faut l'atrapper et elle fait au moins 1 tonnes et en plus elle transpire sous les bras et risquerrais de tasfixier!!!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ta pas encore compris que bonobo c'etait mon pere
> dailleur je t'invite a aller sur ce merveilleux cite d'artiste!!!



C'est de famille alors?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben donnes-la on s'en occupe


 Une seule à la fois, laisse en un peu pour plus tard


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

putain ya mes voisin qui sont entrain de jouer avec leur console de jeux et sa raisonne dans mon apart 
faut le faire quand même!!!


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Une seule à la fois, laisse en un peu pour plus tard




Il essaye de peter  un record . L'epoque est aux challenges avec les JO...


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

C'est quoi qui résonne ? les voisins ou la télé ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> putain ya mes voisin qui sont entrain de jouer avec leur console de jeux et sa raisonne dans mon apart
> faut le faire quand même!!!




Apail lé flic sé inadmcible!


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il essaye de peter  un record . L'epoque est aux challenges avec les JO...


 Real Player me dit qu'il lui faut des fichiers qu'il a pas trouvé.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

Crotte j'ai pas testé le lien avant


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> vous m'avé toujours pas dit qui c'etait cecil!!!


Çà, c'est du domaine des sciences de la vie : un protozoaire mononeuronal 



			
				eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> de rien jeune demoiseau


Çà, c'est un abus de langage


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Crotte j'ai pas testé le lien avant


 Tu sais au moins vers quoi il pointe ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> daccor mais il faut l'atrapper et elle fait au moins 1 tonnes et en plus elle transpire sous les bras et risquerrais de tasfixier!!!



Bon ok je te signe ta feuille d'absence   

sympa le site de papa il confirme mes idées


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

Bon, moi je crois que molgow a raison : eva, faut qu'on te présente à magnus.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben donnes-la on s'en occupe



au moins sa prof serait de ton âge, elle !  :mouais: 


Eva, c'est ton père qui tas conseillé de venir ici ?  :hein:  il est fou ou quoi ?   

Monsieur vous laissez traîner votre fille dans des lieux forts risqués, remplis de moustachus et de vieux loups pervers ...   faut avoir les dents dures ici ! (ou un trident bien affûté)


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Apail lé flic sé inadmcible!



lol©


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais au moins vers quoi il pointe ?




J'ai édité. Normalement ca doit marcher mais peut pas tester (put... de firewall du boulot!   )


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi qui résonne ? les voisins ou la télé ?


non mais ils jouent avec leurs play station et sa me tape sur le système 
un jeux de voiture en plus!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Real Player me dit qu'il lui faut des fichiers qu'il a pas trouvé.



Il marche très bien ce lien. (salaud de jp   )

Bon pour ta punition tu compte 100 fois ton monoCPU


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> au moins sa prof serait de ton âge, elle !  :mouais:



Tu fais ta jeune? pourtant...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> non mais ils jouent avec leurs play station et sa me tape sur le système



Nous on joue avec toi et tu gueules pas?  :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi je crois que molgow a raison : eva, faut qu'on te présente à magnus.


c'est qui magnus
c'est qui magnus
c'est qui magnus 
c'est qui magnus


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nous on joue avec toi et tu gueules pas?  :love:


ouai mais si je sort mon basouka vous aller tous crever !!!


----------



## molgow (7 Août 2004)

Un gentil garçon qui adore le Mac et qui a presque ton âge 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=6249


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il marche très bien ce lien. (salaud de jp   )
> 
> Bon pour ta punition tu compte 100 fois ton monoCPU


 Euh... pourquoi c'est moi que je suis puni ? :mouais:


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nous on joue avec toi et tu gueules pas?  :love:


    PTDR   ​


----------



## benjamin (7 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> au moins sa prof serait de ton âge, elle !  :mouais:
> 
> 
> Eva, c'est ton père qui tas conseillé de venir ici ?  :hein:  il est fou ou quoi ?
> ...



Et dire qu'hier j'évoquais l'idée d'un Bar privé, pour adultes, avec entrée par cooptation (lisez bien)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

Et voilà ! 4 pages ! Et dans mon dos encore !

Super, tu me déçois beaucoup... Te jeter sur cette pauvre petite, comme ça, en public...
Et sans appeler les copains encore ! 

J'espère au moins que vous m'en avez laissé un bout...


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Un gentil garçon qui adore le Mac et qui a presque ton âge
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=6249


 Je viens de voir qu'il est plus jeune que ma soeur.
Il a du passer une classe aussi alors.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Un gentil garçon qui adore le Mac et qui a presque ton âge
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=6249


faudrais deja qu'il reponde a mes messages!!!


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Du calme fifille sinon, chez môsieur le proviseur ​


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Euh... pourquoi c'est moi que je suis puni ? :mouais:



Fallait que je gueule on vient de m'appeler pour réparer un pc sous win98 sans antivirus fallait me soulager


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Et dire qu'hier j'évoquais l'idée d'un Bar privé, pour adultes, avec entrée par cooptation (lisez bien)


 Oui mais si ça interdit le bar normal tant qu'on achète pas de pack c'est pas drôle


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Et dire qu'hier j'évoquais l'idée d'un Bar privé, pour adultes, avec entrée par cooptation (lisez bien)



C'est plus les Forums MacG, là : c'est la Franc-Maçonnerie !


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ! 4 pages ! Et dans mon dos encore !
> 
> Super, tu me déçois beaucoup... Te jeter sur cette pauvre petite, comme ça, en public...
> Et sans appeler les copains encore !
> ...


je ne vais pas me laisser avoir !!!!
coriasse treès coriasse !!!!            atention


----------



## benjamin (7 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais si ça interdit le bar normal tant qu'on achète pas de pack c'est pas drôle



Pas forcément


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> coriasse treès coriasse !!!!            atention



On ne s'en lasse pas (enfin, pas encore). C'est beau comme du mackie !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Et dire qu'hier j'évoquais l'idée d'un Bar privé, pour adultes, avec entrée par cooptation (lisez bien)



Benjamin? et mon pack auto-ban dont on a parlé hier?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne s'en lasse pas (enfin, pas encore). C'est beau comme du mackie !



   cé ben vré ça !


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne s'en lasse pas (enfin, pas encore). C'est beau comme du mackie !


mais arreter avec ce "makis" on me compare a des personnes que je ne connais même pas!
c'est un scandalle


----------



## benjamin (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin? et mon pack auto-ban dont on a parlé hier?  :love:



On en reparle dans deux semaines. Je file dans une heure.


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne s'en lasse pas (enfin, pas encore). C'est beau comme du mackie !



tu es là toi      juste à temps pour la curée


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ! 4 pages ! Et dans mon dos encore !
> 
> Super, tu me déçois beaucoup... Te jeter sur cette pauvre petite, comme ça, en public...
> Et sans appeler les copains encore !
> ...



Je l'apprête seulement je te ferais pas ça  :love: 



			
				eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> je ne vais pas me laisser avoir !!!!
> coriasse treès coriasse !!!!            atention



Tant mieux j'aime les trucs mous


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément


J'hésitais pour la police des m½urs mais là : souteneur


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> mais arreter avec ce "makis" on me compare a des personnes que je ne connais même pas!
> c'est un scandalle



Mackie un scandale? oui, même son père le dis


----------



## benjamin (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne s'en lasse pas (enfin, pas encore). C'est beau comme du mackie !



Ce qui me conforte dans l'idée que mackie frôle à peine les quinze ans d'âge mental (debout, les bras levés). Peut-être trouvera-t-il en elle son hameceur. :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me conforte dans l'idée que mackie frôle à peine les quinze ans d'âge mental (debout, les bras levés). Peut-être trouvera-t-il en elle son hameceur. :rateau:



Mouhahahahha benjamin   
Dommage que je vienne de te coup de bouler, t'en reprendrais un


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> On en reparle dans deux semaines. Je file dans une heure.



[mode lèche on]Bonnes vacances![mode lèche off]













(comment qu'il va retrouver son forum   )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me conforte dans l'idée que mackie frôle à peine les quinze ans d'âge mental (debout, les bras levés).



Tu vois que tu peux faire très bête toi aussi !
Tu devrais faire ça plus souvent. :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me conforte dans l'idée que mackie frôle à peine les quinze ans d'âge mental (debout, les bras levés). Peut-être trouvera-t-il en elle son hameceur. :rateau:


daccor mais qui est makis 
je lui est deja parlé????????
en plus j'ai pas 15 ans d'age mentale, mais 2!!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> en plus j'ai pas 15 ans d'age mentale, mais 2!!!!!!!



Tant mieux comme ca tu te souviendras de rien


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> daccor mais qui est makis
> je lui est deja parlé????????
> en plus j'ai pas 15 ans d'age mentale, mais 2!!!!!!!



Oui mais... Les bras levés ?


----------



## bebert (7 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me conforte dans l'idée que mackie frôle à peine les quinze ans d'âge mental (debout, les bras levés). Peut-être trouvera-t-il en elle son hameceur. :rateau:



Ma fille de 7 ans le bat déjà en orthographe !


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2004)

amusez-vous bien avec Eva 

Moi je file me faire une petite plongée


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais... Les bras levés ?


les bras lever ...      euh !   
                  1 ans 1/2
lol


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> amusez-vous bien avec Eva
> 
> Moi je file me faire une petite plongée


merci de me soutenir


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> les bras lever ...      euh !
> 1 ans 1/2
> lol



Et en plus elle défie toutes les lois de la physique !


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tant mieux comme ca tu te souviendras de rien


bravo tout dans la finesse supermoquette


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus elle défie toutes les lois de la physique !


pas que de la phisique!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> pas que de la phisique!!!



Non, de l'orthographe aussi !


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non, de l'orthographe aussi !


j'allais le dire!!!
tu ma sorti les mots de la bouche!!!


----------



## benjamin (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois que tu peux faire très bête toi aussi !
> Tu devrais faire ça plus souvent. :love:



J'ai beaucoup couché cette semaine pour en arriver là. Je craignais le pire, mais je n'ai finalement pas attrapé d'_alèmite aiguë_ (symptômes : "l'amour m'ouvre les yeux, vous êtes tous des merdes").
Ça c'est du départ explosif.


----------



## benjamin (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> j'allais le dire!!!
> tu ma sorti les mots de la bouche!!!



Allumeuse, c'est ça :love: ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est du départ explosif.



Pour citer LucG, je dirai : "Partir, c'est mourir un peu. Pas nécessairement beaucoup."


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Allumeuse, c'est ça :love: ?



Oui ! Je n'ai pas voulu répondre avant que tu sois parti !  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> bravo tout dans la finesse supermoquette




je viens de demander a etre banni  :love:  :love:  :love: 

merci alèm  :love:  :love: 

boulez moi en mon absence


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Allumeuse, c'est ça :love: ?



si c'est ladmin qui le dit alors on peut continuer  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

Bon il vient ce ban?


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je viens de demander a etre banni  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> merci alèm  :love:  :love:
> 
> boulez moi en mon absence


deja fait dsl


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon il vient ce ban?



Rendez-nous super-moquette ! Rendez-nous super-moquette !

C'est l'échauffement.  :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Allumeuse, c'est ça :love: ?


pas du tout monsieur benjamin !
je vois que vous n'etes pas un ange!!!!


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je viens de demander a etre banni  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> merci alèm  :love:  :love:
> 
> boulez moi en mon absence



je peux vraiment ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je peux vraiment ?



fonsse. lool.


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2004)

je demande à être banni en même temps pur usage illégal du bannissement et abus de bien public
.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fonsse. lool.


i don't anderstand


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2004)

ayééééééééééééé


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je demande à être banni en même temps pur usage illégal du bannissement et abus de bien public
> .



je veux bien, mais benjamin veut pas me donner les pouvoirs pour


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2004)

Utilisateurs Exclus

supermoquette
par [MGZ] alèm
07/08/2004
1 jour
08/08/2004, ~17h00
1 jour, 0 heures


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Utilisateurs Exclus
> 
> supermoquette
> par [MGZ] alèm
> ...


quoi supermoquetteest exclut??????


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> quoi supermoquetteest exclut??????


quelqun pourrais m'expliquer!!!!!


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout monsieur benjamin !
> je vois que vous n'etes pas un ange!!!!


Maligne la petite, elle a tout compris  :rateau:



			
				eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> quelqun pourrais m'expliquer!!!!!


Oui, enfin, pas encore tout 

T'expliquer  Alèm et Mackie :affraid: 
T'as plus vite fait de relire le Bar depuis le début


----------



## benjamin (7 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je demande à être banni en même temps pur usage illégal du bannissement et abus de bien public
> .



C'est fait. Et moi je me bannis deux semaines dans la foulée pour taux trop important de conneries au mot.
Alèm, mes amitiés (heureusement que ton désespoir et ta lassitude sur les forums en ce moment sont au moins égaux - voire largement inférieurs - à ton bonheur et à ton entrain en dehors  :love: ).


----------



## tatouille (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Maligne la petite, elle a tout compris  :rateau:



Bravo je vois que cela continu un gamin de 14 ans 
et maintenant une ado

vous n'avez pas honte les vieux

    

Ben Jamin n'est pas un Ange forcement !!!
puisqu'il s'appèle : "fils du soleil"


----------



## SirMacGregaire (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> quelqun pourrais m'expliquer!!!!!



S_M est tellement pervers qu'il a demandé lui-même à être exclu, pour ton bien entre autre :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

SirMacGregaire a dit:
			
		

> S_M est tellement pervers qu'il a demandé lui-même à être exclu, pour ton bien entre autre :love:


mais c'est debile!


----------



## admin (7 Août 2004)

J'ai mis tant de protection sur mon compte que je suis imbannissable (?), même par moi-même. Mais le c½ur y est. Allez, portez-vous bien, tous, faites des folies, et à bientôt.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est debile!


supermoquette revient supermoquettye revient 
super moquette revien,t!!!!


----------



## anntraxh (7 Août 2004)

ça fait des dégâts dans la cour de récré les gamines de 15 ans ...  :mouais:     

benjamin en bleu et super sur le banc avec alèm ...


----------



## tatouille (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est debile!



plus c'est vieux plus c'est .........

comme les cochons


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

plus c'est petit plus c'est gentil


----------



## tatouille (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> plus c'est petit plus c'est gentil



heureusement qu'ils doivent partir sur la plage ........................


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

quoi il vont a la plage enssemble
je ne comprend rien


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ça fait des dégâts dans la cour de récré les gamines de 15 ans ...  :mouais:
> 
> benjamin en bleu et super sur le banc avec alèm ...



il y a plus d'admin  on peu faire ce que l'on veut


----------



## anntraxh (7 Août 2004)

je doute .. !


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Hé hé, il reste BenDj


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ça fait des dégâts dans la cour de récré les gamines de 15 ans ...  :mouais:
> 
> benjamin en bleu et super sur le banc avec alèm ...



  


Par contre ... la pas peur la p'tiote  : 






:mouais: on veut jouer à ça ..ben dé_[censuré]_ seule dans la cage aux lions !


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a plus d'admin  on peu faire ce que l'on veut


 T'essaie encore de profiter de la situation hein toah  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Par contre ... la pas peur la p'tiote  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 faut surtout pas se laisser faire par les niewbies    :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

Pour ceux qui auraient ratés un épisode, je vous présente :

Eva, 15 ans , floodeuse à plein temps sur les forums MacG (31,66 messages par jour, qui dit mieux ?  ), parce qu'elle le vaut bien, sic...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

Euh Lorna tu veux pas couper ton image elle est peu large


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh Lorna tu veux pas couper ton image elle est peu large



 :rose: oups ... j'ai tendance à ne pas penser aux petits gabarits ...  :rose: 

 

Erreur réparée


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T'essaie encore de profiter de la situation hein toah  :love:



je ne profite jamais de la situation .....


.... j'abuse de la situation


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je ne profite jamais de la situation .....
> 
> 
> .... j'abuse de la situation


 Ca ne m'étonne pas de toi  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :rose: oups ... j'ai tendance à ne pas penser aux petits gabarits ...  :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> Erreur réparée



tu as tendance à ne pas penser du tout...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> i don't anderstand



you don't speak english...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ! 4 pages ! Et dans mon dos encore !
> 
> Super, tu me déçois beaucoup... Te jeter sur cette pauvre petite, comme ça, en public...
> Et sans appeler les copains encore !
> ...



Pourquoi faire ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Je commence à me demander si Eva n'est pas une nièce ou une cousine à Mackie  y a des similitudes     :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Une cousine à mackie ou une cousine de mackie ???

Quoi de pire qu'une faute d'orthographe ?

Une faute de gout...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Non, un belgicisme pitèt 

C bô les p'tites erreurs locales :love: ça fait toute la beauté des choses :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

du tout.

on a une langue faut avec ou sans, mais rien entre les deux.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Entre nous  il est bien connu que mis à part un ou deux belgicisme(s) les Belges parlent mieux français que les Français  :rateau: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Ils feraient mieux de parler leur langue au lieu de baragouiner celle d'à coté.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Révise ton cours d'histoire espèce d'inculte  :rateau:


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Entre nous  il est bien connu que mis à part un ou deux belgicisme(s) les Belges parlent mieux français que les Français  :rateau: :love:



Provocatrice  ... et tu tiens ça d'où ?  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Même pas la peine d'en parler, "histoire de la belgique" ça n'éxiste pas.

Même mieux ça fait rire !!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Même pas la peine d'en parler, "histoire de la belgique" ça n'éxiste pas.
> 
> Même mieux ça fait rire !!!!


 Peut-être parce qu'on est directement issu de la France espèce d'inculte... tu ferrais bien de tourner sept fois tes doigts au dessus du clavier avant de taper   

Même pô mal


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Ben voyons ,directement issus....

Aprés y a un truc qui a déconné, on sait pas trop quoi...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Vas demander aux Anglais et à leur traité, inculte


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Tu devrais leur demander toi, tu t'exprimes avec une telle aisance dans leur dialecte...


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

Pourquoi ne restez-vous pas sur le même thread pour vous parler ? Moi, j'ai pas le don d'ubiquité comme vous...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais leur demander toi, tu t'exprimes avec une telle aisance dans leur dialecte...


Ouvre un manuel d'histoire, ça m'évitera de me fouler    :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

L'histoire de ta vie...ne pas se fouler...


----------



## Eric Blair (7 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ouvre un manuel d'histoire, ça m'évitera de me fouler    :rateau:



Vous êtes trop mimi tous les deux !  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne restez-vous pas sur le même thread pour vous parler ? Moi, j'ai pas le don d'ubiquité comme vous...


 Comme il envoie (ou menace devrais-je dire) si bien aux gens qui le coup-de-boulent rouge, il ferait mieux de s'en prendre à quelqu'un de son propre gabarit, je pourrais facilement y passer la nuit


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Tu as ta place parmi nous, rassure toi.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Comme il envoie (ou menace devrais-je dire) si bien aux gens qui le coup-de-boulent rouge, il ferait mieux de s'en prendre à quelqu'un de son propre gabarit, je pourrais facilement y passer la nuit



Moi par contre je vais arreter bientôt car j'ai mieux à faire...

D'ici là, j'abrase, je creuse ton trou.


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

Ben dites donc, elle est sympa eva, elle occupe les modos qui s'ennuyaient


----------



## Foguenne (9 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben dites donc, elle est sympa eva, elle occupe les modos qui s'ennuyaient



Tu n'imagines pas à quel point...


----------

